

We're coach.me now and we're all in on coaching - nstart
http://blog.coach.me/lift-now-coach-me/

======
tonystubblebine
I gave a lot of inside thinking on product hunt today:
[http://www.producthunt.com/posts/coach-
me](http://www.producthunt.com/posts/coach-me)

~~~
nstart
Hey, it's great that you saw this thread. I started reusing lift about two
weeks ago, and it's pretty interesting how much of a behaviour change it can
induce.

I'm still not ready however to buy into getting myself a coaching plan since a
lot of the plans feel like people motivating you to do something everyday. For
things like drawing which is something I started to do recently, I would like
some way to have a mentor who could look at what I've drawn and give me
advice, and practical examples of how to improve. Someone who could identify
my weak points and craft exercises for me to improve on.

The problem I've faced so far though is, none of the coaches seem like that's
what they'll do. Maybe they can do it. But it doesn't feel like that's what
they want to do. With bios referring more to motivation and accountability I
feel like I'll just get a person who gives me a pep message each day. Which is
what the coachdotme app has done anyways.

This is my barrier to entry into the paid coaching plans. To sum it up,

1) the current experience doesn't let me feel like I'm personally connected to
the coach

2) I don't know if this coach is ready to mentor me the way I'd like to be
mentored

3) Kind of like the 1st point, but there's no way the current experience makes
me go "omg. What I would do to be mentored by that person". Just as an
example, after watching DrawWithJazza and proko on YouTube, if they showed up
on coachdotme, I'd be pretty stoked. Instead, the top result for draw is some
max person I've never heard of and while I'm sure he's good, I can't get
myself to do the leg work to find out.

Just some feedback I hoped you'd be interested in.. Cheers. And good luck with
the pivot

